# Stolen stand



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I went out yesterday to get my stand and ladder and all that was left was the straps. They cut my stuff out of the tree and left the straps hanging in the tree. Gorilla Silverback tree stand and a Cabelas ladder 20'.. Almost makes me feel like burning everything I have and say to --- with hunting. You spend all those hours saving for your equipment but somebody always needs it worse than you do.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to here that Kat. It a real shame you can't trust anyone any more. I hope they fall out of it while they are using it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know what you mean CountryKat. I had that happen a few years back to me...and this was on my property that I live on! Now I pull allo of my portable stands at the end of each season regardless of where they are. I already know that I have people traipsing around on my property without permission because I have run them off a few times. Once again it shows the number of people with no respect.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I have 3 stolen which were all under lock and key. I don't leave them any where any more................Rich


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had chained and locked stands stolen. All it takes is a Bolt Cutter.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

My son lost His fairly new tree lounge last year  Just try and remove them as soon as you can.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

My uncle is a farmer and owns about 100 acres near springboro and he found a treestand that was locked up on his property which I deer hunt often. He only hunts it during slug season, but he cut it down and left a note telling the tresspasser who had the stand etc, and the note is now gone and he stills owns the treestand. But I also had three screw in steps stolen off this property after my uncle took the one stand from whoever, but they couldn't get my stand off b/c the chain is has grown into the tree


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

some People have no respect for others, and it is getting worse


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Man, I hate to hear it is happening once again. I had a guy come in last year that had 6 get swiped. He ended up buying Baby Gorillas to replace them since they were so inexpensive.

It sucks when folks have to leave armed guards to watch their stuff on their own property. Then some liberal wants to put us in jail when we shoot the dumb bastards that are stealing our stuff. 

Corporal punishment is useless when a major beating is deserved.


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

Makes you wonder if there is some "hot treestands" on the black market. Or Ebay for that matter, maybe we should suggest the manufacturers include serial numbers and registrations. Really, what the heck is someone gonna do with 6 treestands? If they own enough land to hang six then they oughtta be able to afford to buy them for themselves. I've been thinking about buying a stand for this year and this thread may have convinced me to buy a climber so it go's home with me after each hunt.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I had a few stands up on some private land in Wayne Co. a few years ago and while doing some scouting I caught the local punk in my stand with the straps loose. He had to shimmy up the tree about 12 feet just to get to the first ladder. He got down a lot quicker than he went up. I was packing my 12 gauge when I walked up on him. I used to go up with three ladder sections and then leave the stand and one ladder in the tree. I really hate to lug all of that stuff in and out but what can you do??? If they want it they'll figure a way to get it. Too bad he didn't fall and need help to get outta the woods. I think I woulda drug him out like a big ole buck. Rope anound his ankles and tie the other end to the four wheeler. Yeeee haawww 5th gear baby.


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

Worm, you are simply barbaric, dude.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

makes you wish you had rock salt in the 12 didnt it?
..
Hope the ground was soft, easy digging.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Had 1 Stolen In Pa. Once..went To Lunch,come Back It Was Gone..it Was A Nice Old Baker Stand.


----------

